# A little water drop fun tonight.



## zombiesniper (Apr 22, 2022)

First attempts with the new water drop kit. Need a bit more time to get used to it.



Purple waterdrop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



gold waterdrop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



yellow waterdrop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Apr 23, 2022)

Something I've only tried once, rather unsuccessfully.  Good fun tho.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2022)

They look OK to me.....


----------



## John 2 (Apr 23, 2022)

Never tried this and these are pretty good, particularly with the interesting lighting.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice set, particularly #3


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice!  Did you buy a kit or make your own?  Would love to see a behind the scenes of the set up if you care to share.  I have read that some people use milk with the water to give it more consistency.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 29, 2022)

I haven't tried this yet either. I agree your lighting really makes them much more interesting. Thanks for reminding me we can just change something up to help us keep our interest going!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 30, 2022)

Thank you.


SquarePeg said:


> Nice! Did you buy a kit or make your own? Would love to see a behind the scenes of the set up if you care to share.


I bought a MIOPS Splash. The reason I got this one is it triggers the camera/flash without needing an additional controller like some other kits.

I'll do another round tonight and show how it is set up.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 1, 2022)

Here's the setup I use.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 1, 2022)

zombiesniper said:


> Here's the setup I use.


Thanks for the info - very helpful!


----------

